# Wie bekomm ich meine Geheimfrage herauß?Weiß sie nicht mehr:(



## Zeranes2 (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo ich habe ein großes Problem ich will meinen Account an einen Freund verschenken der brauch aber die Geheimfrage plus Antwort die hab ich aber leider vergessen wisst ihr vielleicht wie ich sie heraußfinden könnte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crewer (3. Juli 2009)

Die geheimfrage findest du raus wenn du auf " Passwort vergessen " drückst.
Ich glaub dort kommt die Frage und du musst die Antwort einfüllen.

Wie du die Antwort rausfindest, kp.
Aber wenn du die Frage und Antwort erhlich beantwortet hast dürftest du beides bald haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsa (3. Juli 2009)

ruf an oder schreib ne email an blizzard dann werden se dich nach den personalien fragen musst warscheinlich perso des accontinhabers schicken un dann wählste einfach den kram neu aus fertig dauert 1-4 tage wegen wartezeit


----------



## Todesmeister (3. Juli 2009)

Zeranes2 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe ein großes Problem ich will meinen Account an einen Freund verschenken der brauch aber die Geheimfrage plus Antwort die hab ich aber leider vergessen wisst ihr vielleicht wie ich sie heraußfinden könnte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, eigentlich braucht dein Freund nicht die Geheimfrage, sondern nur dein Passwort + Accountname. Bei eBay wird allerdings oft die Geheimfrage verlangt, denke eher dein Account mag dort einen neuen Eigentümer finden, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie dem auch sei, es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten. 

1. Du schreibt Blizzard eine E-Mail mit deinen Daten, der Seriennummer von Classic-WoW und gegebenenfalls musst du auch noch eine Kopie deines Personalausweis anfügen.

2. Du erweiterst deinen WoW-Account zu einem Battle.net-Account. Hierbei kannst du eine neue Geheimfrage aussuchen ohne deine alte anzugeben. Nun kannst du ganz einfach den Battle.net-Account + neues Passowort + neue Geheimfrage deinem "Freund" mitteilen. 

Ich würde dir zur 2. Möglichkeit raten. Ist eindeutig der einfachere und schnellere Weg.

MfG


----------



## Ocian (3. Juli 2009)

Spam und Flame entfernt.


----------



## Zeranes2 (3. Juli 2009)

Wie ist das möglich?


----------



## Todesmeister (3. Juli 2009)

Zeranes2 schrieb:


> Wie ist das möglich?




https://eu.battle.net/account/creation/tos.xml


----------



## Real_ET (3. Juli 2009)

Zeranes2 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe ein großes Problem ich will meinen Account an einen Freund verschenken der brauch aber die Geheimfrage plus Antwort die hab ich aber leider vergessen wisst ihr vielleicht wie ich sie heraußfinden könnte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn Blizzard spitz bekommt, was du da vorhast, hast du bald ein noch größeres Problem! Wenn der Account wegen Account-Sharing gebannt wird, hilft es dir auch nicht weiter, wenn du (bzw. dein "Freund") die Geheimfrage kennst...


----------



## justblue (3. Juli 2009)

Ich habe jetzt in meiner Accountverwaltung herumgestöbert, aber auch keinen Punkt gefunden, bei dem man die Geheimfrage sehen oder ändern könnte. Was du tun kannst, ist eine Anfrage an Blizzard schicken, wie man das machen kann.


----------

